# My small HO layout



## maxmekker

*My small HO layout from Norway*

Thought I'd share some pic's from my small and slow progress layout.
The track plan is a copy of DF's cactus valley from way back, and I started this build some 8 years ago, and I intended to build a frame work type of thing, but then the raisers from Woodland came and made things a bit easier for a beginner .
But still I have yet to complete it due to kids and a bunch of other hobby's(like photo, rc heli / tanks , biking etc) anyway, enjoy and comment if you like.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uv42yxBqEO0

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UC_1vZIilsU

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zR56tYA4Q3g


Edit: How do I get the pic's to show in the tread?


----------



## Mit

so far so good!  :thumbsup:


----------



## BNSF Fan

Looks like that's going to be a real nice layout. As far as getting the pics to show I don't know, I've wondered the same thing.


----------



## bradimous1

maxmekker said:


>


This worked deserved to be shown in the thread... how long did this take you... it looks amazing so far


to make the image show up in the thread, right click on the image and copy image location... then either click on the insert photo button at the top of your reply or just simply put the location between


----------



## maxmekker

Thanks for the help/comments. 

Well as mentioned this railroad thing is an on and off thing beside my other modeling hobby's. But I and a friend have started to have 'builders evenings' at my place to get some work done, so the mining buildings I would say a week or so, they are not complex, the most time consuming part is to get all the Woodland stuff up from the basement and lay it out and start modeling, and then take it all down again later in the evening, so the kids don't mess it up.. hehe

Ok stay tuned..


----------



## bradimous1

I saw you are using the Woodland Scenic risers... I just purchased mine... I was planning on not covering it and making it look like a man made incline within my layout, but you are giving me some great ideas... thanks for keeping us updated and keep up the good work


----------



## tjcruiser

MaxM,

Great looking layout-in-progress! (I'm a bit biased, because I have a similar fig-8-within-oval loop layout on my HO setup!)

Is that spray-type expanding insulation foam you're using for your mountain surface (3rd pic down) ???

Thanks for sharing!

TJ


----------



## maxmekker

Great looking layout-in-progress! (I'm a bit biased, because I have a similar fig-8-within-oval loop layout on my HO setup!)

Is that spray-type expanding insulation foam you're using for your mountain surface (3rd pic down) ???

Thanks for sharing!

TJ[/QUOTE]

Yep, it's foam. When I started this hobby, I had to find out by myself how to make things work, and look as good as I could make it, so I'm not overly happy with the shape of it, maybe it will get a second workabout later on.


----------



## maxmekker

Some more in work (buildings) pic's


----------



## maxmekker

Last one's tonight.
Thanks for the comments folk's


----------



## bradimous1

wow... this is top of the line work... nice job.

also, in the below pic, is the mountain on the right the one made of expanding foam? I personally think it looks great if so.


----------



## tjcruiser

Max,

I think the natural contours of the expanding foam looks great ... and just that ... "natural" ... VERY realistic!

What's your "green goo"? Elmers glue mixed with some water and tint or acrylic paint?

TJ


----------



## maxmekker

tjcruiser said:


> Max,
> 
> I think the natural contours of the expanding foam looks great ... and just that ... "natural" ... VERY realistic!
> 
> What's your "green goo"? Elmers glue mixed with some water and tint or acrylic paint?
> 
> TJ


Hmm, maybe it looks ok then, hehe. It's so many years since I made them, 
but I quess when I get arround to cover up the ground some more it will look better.Maybe add some more rock molds. 

Bradi, I built the tunnel and then masked off the track , and just covered the whole lot with foam, and 2 day's later I just 
took out my carpet knife and had a go at it,trying to make the best out of it.(pic 3 in the first post)



That green 'stuff' is my try to make moss(?) 
I read this :
http://www.migproductionsforums.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=26&t=3449&start=15


----------



## maxmekker

Managed to get some more work done last night. Will try to get some WS scene stuff on tonight and paint the small hills.


----------



## maxmekker

Some more work done..


----------



## bradimous1

some quality work you have going on... I cannot wait to see this "finished"

I put finished in quotes because, are they ever really finished


----------



## imatt88

Sweet!!!! I saw an F-16 in one of your pics


----------



## TulsaFlyer

Yep, saw that too, looks like it lawn darted there Ian.


Jody


----------



## maxmekker

That's my friend building a model. We come togheter now and then to build, so I have a 1/35 tiger 1 ,and a 1/48 king tiger and a big titanic I'm modelling beside the layout.I Also have a 1/16 rc tiger 1 I'm building, so there's a lot to do.


----------



## maxmekker

Ok folks, need a little help now. Not sure how 'lay out' the buildings in the layout.
Have a look at the pic's and see if you can figure something out.

How would you guy's do it.

I'm thinking of removing the middle track as it leads nowhere but right under the bridge. If you look here:


----------



## maxmekker

Also on the opposite side of the bridge, any thoughts on how you would do it?
Kick me in the right direction so I can get going.


----------



## tjcruiser

MaxM,

Not to criticize in any way, but I agree with you that that short track stub looks a bit awkward. How about using a left-hand turnout (rather than a right), and have it go in the other direction, i.e., start branching off from under the bridge, then turn slightly to the left to parallel the other existing dead-end spur. Then you'll have a little service area in way of those two dead-ends.

Just a thought. Layout overall looks fabulous!

TJ


----------



## maxmekker

You mean something like this ?


----------



## tjcruiser

Yup. Or ...

Maybe have it branch off of the dead end spur, instead ... with an "new" right hand switch immediately after that branch's existing switch?


----------



## maxmekker

I removed the sideline, and started on a model power burlington mill factory
model, I had laying around , to place at the end of the sideline (maybe).


----------



## maxmekker

Nothing much have been done since last time, just a couple of buildings, and started on the 'base' for the mill. Still not made up my mind on how to lay out the buildings.


----------



## Komodo

Nice layout if you keep with it, it will get very very nice. My layouts probably one fourth of that XD


----------



## Mouse

This is such a cool layout. You've got alot of track in a little area! I like this alot and may just have to do something similar!!


----------



## maxmekker

Thanks. Not much work going on right now, but I'll post more pic's when the fed mill area is coming together.


----------



## maxmekker

Got some more work done today.


----------



## Rocky Mountian

maxmekker said:


> Got some more work done today.


On your elevated track sections is that 1" styrofoam cut and bonded together and set on end. I've looked at it a bunch trying figger it out.


----------



## maxmekker

Well I used what I had at hand, newspapers plaster and Styrofoam.
I just built the base with newspapers until I got the right height, and covered it with bandage and plaster, and when it dried up nice I added some rock caster from WS molds.


----------



## tjcruiser

Max,

A big thumbs up from me ... very nice work in progress!

TJ


----------



## igmuska

Great layout! I like the way you made nearly all of your interesting scenes on the elevated plane, then centering that siding with the structures on the lower level. A very great use of space and depth.


----------



## maxmekker

Thanks all, glad you folks like it. Summer holiday for me right now, so I'll post more pic's when I get time to do some more scenery.


----------



## TulsaFlyer

Looking good to me!!
Giving me some ideas for my layout.


Jody


----------



## Richard Cruze

Hi Just wanted to tell you it looks very nice .I am new to this and was wanting to find out if anyone can tell me what the radius curves are on this plan. Thanks Richard


----------



## sstlaure

Great layout.

Cruze...With it being a 4x8 and the space available along the edges I'd say minimum ~18" radius.


----------



## Richard Cruze

Thanks sstlaure trying to start figuring out my set up. My son was wanting to run steam locomotives. So need to figure my radius curves. There is alot to take in like room, radius curves,grade of the track. I not sure on going with ho or n scale yet. Richard


----------



## tjcruiser

Richard,

I build a somewhat similar "twisted dogbone" or "figure 8 within an oval" HO layout a while back. Nothing fancy, but it share some details to the layout shown here (especially in Post #4).

If you look here:

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/gallery/files/2/2/6/7/tj_ho_train_layout_jan2010_11a.jpg

Track is as follows (using clock-dial positions as a reference):

Right inner Fig 8 loop -- all 18"
Left inner Fig 8 loop -- 18" from 12:00 to 9:00; 22" from 9:00 to 12:00
Right Oval outside half turn -- all 22"
Left Oval outside half turn (in tunnel) -- 22" from 6:00 to 9:00, 18" from 9:00 to 12:00

Layout board is 49"x97" MDF.

Regards,

TJ


----------



## Richard Cruze

TJ Thanks for the pic it gives my some ideas.


----------



## maxmekker

Richard Cruze said:


> Hi Just wanted to tell you it looks very nice .I am new to this and was wanting to find out if anyone can tell me what the radius curves are on this plan. Thanks Richard


Thanks for the reply, glad you like it. Also, I'we done som more work now 
(2 cans of foam that is) 
since it's to cold to do this:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F7wMY_t6cL8

will update with more pic's soon.


----------



## TapRoot

wow, you got skills. makes me want to try this out and save some big coin on buildings


----------



## maxmekker

TapRoot said:


> wow, you got skills. makes me want to try this out and save some big coin on buildings


hehe, thanks, don't think my skill level is that high, but I must admit I like the kind words from you folks. The problem with a first time layout is that you try and learn , so I guess the last part will be the most detailed.
Stay tuned for more pic's.


----------



## maxmekker

Some new shot's. Nothing much but maybe during the holliday I will get time to do some more scenery

Any thoughts on what to fill the empty space with. Buildings , more scenery
Give me you're input...

Ok happy holiday's to all that have been looking at this tread.


----------



## maxmekker

Covering the foam.


----------



## maxmekker

Well , I have wondering what to fill a spot on the layout with, and then after stumbling over this video, I thought, well why not a small forest..
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rlZaRFJgtVQ

So I started last night with my 'mock up'


----------



## maxmekker

Also I have a hard time finding any scenic express stuff here in Norway, anybody have a 
clue to any european resellers ?


----------



## sstlaure

Take a look at dried flowers. You can apply glue to the branches and sprinkle ground foam on them for a decent tree effect.


----------



## maxmekker

hmm, nice, will try that. I really liked the look of the dead fall forest stuff.


----------



## tankist

maxmekker said:


> Also I have a hard time finding any scenic express stuff here in Norway, anybody have a
> clue to any european resellers ?


Noch. they have ground cover and foliage too.



.


----------



## tjcruiser

I've found that a bag of mixed color lichen (greens, or fall-colored reds/yellows/browns) can go a long way to making tree leaf clusters, bushes, etc.

Perhaps you can find an easy source for lichen your way? Similar to this:

http://woodlandscenics.woodlandscenics.com/show/category/Lichen

TJ


----------



## maxmekker

I got some heki wild grass today, looks rather nice.


----------



## maxmekker

Well, to keep you folks comming back to this tread 
Here are some teaser's of what I'm up to now. More to follow.

started on the base, and did a small test on what to use for ground cover.
I'm liking the heki stuff more and more.


----------



## tjcruiser

Max,

Smart of you to do a test panel.

I can't tell if I'm seeing brownish dirt color through the green (which would look very natural) or perhaps foam pink. If the latter, you might want to paint the foam (with a latex paint) first (green, or earth-brown, perhaps) before you put down the grass itself.

Cheers,

TJ


----------



## maxmekker

Some shot's to explain.


----------



## maxmekker

So any thoughts on what look's the best for forest ground ? Brown acryl ore the WS earth undercoat? I think I will use a warity of them both, the little hill on the side is done, and I'm waiting for the HEKI 1576 GRASSFIBRE 6mm - FOREST FLOOR to arrive.


----------



## NIMT

My yard is a Forest floor (I live in the woods) and I'd say stay way from the green in the middle, I personally would go with allot of the left brown and a few spots of the right mainly open un-tree covered areas, low lands. Don't forget to have the occasional rock just sticking out all clean and some moss covered.


----------



## concretepumper

The last pic with the trees is cool! Great work. I am not to the point of coloring landscape but I have been thinking about it latley. Keep us posted on your progress! :thumbsup:


----------



## maxmekker

Nimt.com
Green is out, not looking any good. And 'occasional rock just sticking out ' got it covered.

conretpumper
thanks a lot. More pic's comming when the spot I'm working on is done. but here is one to give an idea of the area.


----------



## O-boy

That's a fine looking layout indeed, well thought out and masterfully done. I moved on from HO to O gauge but your layout gives me the HO itch again. Ah well....lots to do in the O world.

Happy modeling!


----------



## 2TALLTARY

*Detail*



bradimous1 said:


> this worked deserved to be shown in the thread... How long did this take you... It looks amazing so far
> 
> 
> to make the image show up in the thread, right click on the image and copy image location... Then either click on the insert photo button at the top of your reply or just simply put the location between


i really like the detail. I wish i had that much patience!


----------



## maxmekker

2TALLTARY said:


> i really like the detail. I wish i had that much patience!


Well, I started like 8 years ago, . It's an on / off thing besides my other hobby's.So it takes time, but lately I have been doing some stuff since it's to cold to do anything rc outside now day's

Still waiting for the scenic stuff I ordered to show up so I can post more pic's.
Stay tuned.


----------



## dan

just getting into this hobby, and really like your display.

i have seen houses like that other places...but never asked where people get them at.

and also are they like model wood kids where you have to put them together?

anyone have a website?


----------



## maxmekker

Well I just got them from my lhs. He had to order them from walthers.
If you have a look here : 
http://www.mrscenery.com/pdf/Cactus_Valley.pdf
some of them , like the mining and sunrise depot are listed at the end. Beside that I use some of the stuff from:
http://woodlandscenics.woodlandscenics.com/show/Item/S1486/page/1
like the post office and such to make a small small town.
They are all plastic kit's and easy to put together.The painting and weathering are a bitt harder to do if you haven't done that before.


----------



## maxmekker

Well, the stuff I had on order came some day's ago, and I did some more work.


----------



## maxmekker

This is not done yet. Still some stuff to add, so I made another test plate to se how the heiki grass would look like.


----------



## NIMT

Incredible what you come up with and the look you get!:appl:
I only have one small thing that I notice, and I know your not done with it, your trees, if you take off the bases and drill a hole and "plant" them they tend to turn out looking better.
Keep up the fabulous work!


----------



## maxmekker

Trees will be glued in place without the base yes, just want to make out where I want them first. Also the more I look at the layout, I think it's to green, so I think I will have to get some more colours in the trees before I get them in place.


----------



## maxmekker

Some more WIP shot's.


----------



## tankist

looks very nice, but did you use static grass applicator at all with your grass?


----------



## maxmekker

Nope, it's small mats that i cut and stretch over the earth blend from woodland scenics.
I really like those, just got it and trying out for the first time.

http://katalog.heki-kittler.de/epages/68038839.sf/de_DE/?ViewAction=View&ObjectID=2341091


----------



## Canadian Car Knocker

I gotta get me some of that!


----------



## Big Ed

I like the way it turned out, very nice.:thumbsup:

When you first started it looked like a slice of pizza.
All it needed was some toppings and tomato sauce.


----------



## Xnats

big ed said:


> When you first started it looked like a slice of pizza.
> All it needed was some toppings and tomato sauce.


Rofl - I thought the same thing. The mats look fantastic, looks like dubbing material used in fly tying.


----------



## maxmekker

Here are some short test's 
heki gras:
http://www.armorama.com/modules.php?op=modload&name=Reviews&file=index&req=showcontent&id=885
Noch Grass:
http://www.armorama.com/modules.php?op=modload&name=Reviews&file=index&req=showcontent&id=1050


----------



## NIMT

You said that you thought that your trees were too green?
I have had that same problem! I just "washed" or over spayed them with a little brown to tone them down or to de-green them a little. A little yellow helps too!


----------



## maxmekker

NIMT.COM said:


> You said that you thought that your trees were too green?
> I have had that same problem! I just "washed" or over spayed them with a little brown to tone them down or to de-green them a little. A little yellow helps too!


Care to show me ? 

Also I found this site:
http://www.model-scene.com/index_eng.html

I think I will get some of the stuff to test, look's really nice.

Also this site show's some of the stuff used in dioramas, makes my layout look like rubish, darn I will have to start over again.... :-9

http://www.trainmania.info/diorama.html


----------



## NIMT

maxmekker,
I would love to show you how I do it. I will have to dig out some trees out of storage boxes.
Do you use acrylic paints?
Do you use an airbrush?
Are the trees you need to color foam or other material?
If you get them wet do they fall apart or shed their leaves or foliage?


----------



## maxmekker

NIMT.COM said:


> maxmekker,
> I would love to show you how I do it. I will have to dig out some trees out of storage boxes.
> Do you use acrylic paints?
> Do you use an airbrush?
> Are the trees you need to color foam or other material?
> If you get them wet do they fall apart or shed their leaves or foliage?


yes
yes
WS foliage types that comes with the trees kit.
not sure.


I will get some autum foliage and bring a little life into it, and maybe try some airbrush on some to see how that turns out. Thanks


----------



## NIMT

Great I just use some dark brown or burnt sienna acrylic watered down and using an airbrush give it a random over spray to tone down the green! If you want more of an Autumn look then use orange or yellow works well for that. Just let it dry really well between coats!


----------



## maxmekker

found some turf today, first test.


----------



## NIMT

It doesn't look quite right in my opinion, I would have to say the yellow is to clumped together. You could try putting it on a little finer. Try putting the smaller tree with your scene that you've already done and take a picture with it there, it could be that it will look a lot better with a "real" background to compare it too. Are you trying for more of a Fall/Autumn look for your trees? If it helps this is what they look like in the Fall/Autumn around here!


----------



## Xnats

I was thinking that you were just testing colors. I personally don't like the ground foam by itself. It looks to fake up close but it does blend well with other materials.
At this point your grasses are so realistic, I'd try to get the trees to match if you can. Have you tried the fine leaf foliage from WS? It is out of scale for N's but seems perfect for HO and S scales. I'm kind of going through tree experimenting myself.


----------



## maxmekker

Yep, to clumped together. All I could get hold of at hobbytrain were the coarse turf yellow grass, and that came out a little small. I tried mix it with light green and medium green, but it came out like modern warfare camo instead.  I will stick to the Clump-Foliage that comes with the tree kit's. Got a bolte of the glue from WS to, and it's much better than my other smelly brain melting  glue I used

I dunno if I'm going for a fall type of season, just wanted to break up the all over green look I getting with all the ground cover and grass mats. Got some 
heki grass with a little more yellow in it , last night to break up the ground a bit.

I will try to order some new mats from model scene next week and a 
new stuff , forest in a pot , maybe that will look good.

That fall look's just like Norway nimt.com


----------



## maxmekker

Some live shots from my place.

Have a nice weekend.


----------



## NIMT

Wow, Your view is Incredible, It looks just like my place except I've got 3 feet of snow on the ground right now! How much snow do you get?
I use a little spray on contact cement or spray adhesive to adhere a dusting of materials to things when I need to give it a sparse look.
You get a lot better look then I do! I've always put more work in the mechanical and electrical then I have the landscaping. As I get older I'm feeling the need to brush up and perfect more of my landscaping ability's!
Your setting the landscaping Bar really high!:thumbsup:


----------



## maxmekker

It vary's. but 1,5/2 m spread out in 3 month's time would be right. Sometimes in heavy snow weather I drive off to work in like 30/50 cm of snow.but it will compress over time. 

It's been pritty cold here the last winters to with -28 last year and -25 this year, extending for weeks at a time. But it's nothing compare to what are happening arround the world this day's. Norway is one of the safest places in the world, so I can stand some dark months with snow and cold.


----------



## Big Ed

Wow that is a great view!:thumbsup:
Is that the Drammen river down below?

Can you eat the mushroom? It looks tasty.

I like the one of the Mrs Max shoveling snow. 
Mine doesn't know how to operate one she said there are no instructions on it.

Great pictures, it looks like a great place to be.:thumbsup:


----------



## maxmekker

Drammen river yes. Eat the Mushroom ?, I don't know.  It seemd like a great photo so I had to take it. 

Thanks for looking..


----------



## maxmekker

On it's way.


----------



## maxmekker

Got some mail today.

the trees looked really good when I mixed them into the scenery. I will get more of them for sure.

the Grass matt also looked great, but it's kinda thick and a bitt difficult to tear and blend into the scenery. Also It got another look to it then the rest of the stuff I have made by hand, so I will se what to do with it.


----------



## gc53dfgc

May I ask what type of camera you are using?


----------



## maxmekker

Mostly inside of the work on the RR I just use my old worn out canon ixus.
But when traveling, ore let's say all the time I have a 450d ore rebel ti-x ore whatever it's named in the US. sigma 17-70, sigma 10-20 , canon 50mm 1,8 and kit lens 18-55.

I want the 7d so bad, and a sigma 30mm 1,4, but the 7d is a bit out of my range now, never seems to drop in price.:-/ 

But I got a second last month, and first price this month in my local NP photo 
contest for 2011, the city is 100 this year so every month there is a theme ,
and there is cash for 1-2 and 3'd price, si I'm saving up 

Here are some more if you want to have a look:

http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=154187&id=557041581&l=0296a8d9d7

http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=260829&id=557041581&l=fb7f756537

http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=145651&id=557041581&l=0d48577929


----------



## maxmekker

A little video for you folk's..

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r6yYQqEE438


----------



## NIMT

Great job on you Railroad, It's looking great!:appl:


----------



## tooter

Hi Max, 

You're doing *beautiful *work. :thumbsup:
The elevations and tunnels really add a lot of interest to your layout.

Greg


----------



## concretepumper

Nice photo work and sweet layout you have going on there too!


----------



## jonyb

Wow, nice work!!


----------



## maxmekker

Thanks for all the reply's. It made me so happy I made another one 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eZY90WCoFj0


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

The detail some folks here put in is amazing. I'm certain that my artistic skills are not going to allow such perfection. Great looking stuff.


----------



## Xnats

I really like the track layout, a lot better then the standard ovals. The detailing is fantastic, seeing everything all together.
Then again I love, short clips of layouts, thanks for toss another one up :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Ed

Looking good Max.:thumbsup:

Do you have a lot of places you can go to purchase modeling materials and trains? Or do you have to shop on line for most?

How about shows/meets/swaps?
We have a bunch in my state.


----------



## maxmekker

big ed said:


> Looking good Max.:thumbsup:
> 
> Do you have a lot of places you can go to purchase modeling materials and trains? Or do you have to shop on line for most?
> 
> How about shows/meets/swaps?
> We have a bunch in my state.


got a great shop here in drammen, with all the WS HEKI BUCH etc , and the model scene stuff I just got I order from another shop in Norway.

Also a great club nearby : http://dmjk.org/

but I'm not in it. 3 kids and lot's of other rc stuff/photo/biking, not time to take part in a club.


----------



## maxmekker

Another parcel with trees just came in. I love them.


----------



## TapRoot

wow, that looks really good man!

Ill be stoppin by to grab ideas for when I start really laying out the scenery...keep up the good work and PICTURES!

haha cheers
-Tap


----------



## maxmekker

thanks's man , and do stop by. Just a little break now, more when the sallery is in.


----------



## tjcruiser

Wow ... the layout is looking FABULOUS ... very, very realistic!

TJ


----------



## NIMT

Max,
After looking at the site model-scene.com I wrote to them about being a seller of their products here in the US states, I have never seen tammarak trees that looked that good from anyone else. 
I ordered some samples and hope to get them soon!
Thanks for the post about them.:thumbsup:


----------



## Canadian Car Knocker

Amazing detail


----------



## maxmekker

NIMT said:


> Max,
> After looking at the site model-scene.com I wrote to them about being a seller of their products here in the US states, I have never seen tammarak trees that looked that good from anyone else.
> I ordered some samples and hope to get them soon!
> Thanks for the post about them.:thumbsup:


that's cool, I hope you get it soon , and up and running. We have some sellers here in Norway, and they tell me it's a bit tought sometimes to get an order 100% delivered.Maybe it's becuse it's the the Czech Republic wich is squised inbetween Poland to the northeast, Germany to the west and northwest, Austria to the south and Slovakia to the east,and it had the 'iron curtain' for many years slowing all down, and I would like to think that the infrastruckture and the postal service is not like the US ,and scandinavian just yeat. 
and beeing ww2 buff, they sure did get theire share in ww2:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lidice
But they do make some fine HO stuff , and the trees sure did make the layout look good,bringing a little life into my row of trees.Also it's great 4 diormas, I'm building some tiger's and tiger2 1/35 and 1/48th scale,and will use some of the stuff for my first try at diorama.
I could send you some sampels some day, if it becomes difficult to get hold off from model scene.


----------



## inxy

Ran across this thread yesterday and finished all twelve page this am. Fantastic work. Looking good ! I have copied and saved many of the posted pics as a guide for what can be done if I ever get it together. Again, you do good !

B


----------



## maxmekker

Thanks man. I will do some more work in not so long time so stay tuned. It's a winter thing for me, so in summer rc boat's , biking and photo, but ,well, it's winter here, so I should get going again, but , I picked up a 1/35 tiger and 1/48 king tiger so I'm finishing them first. Thanks for watching.


----------



## tjcruiser

Nice airbrush work!


----------



## maxmekker

Thanks.getting the skill up to level for the 1/16 rc king tiger to come.


----------



## Shaunjr89

Layout looks great was that canned foam you used for the mountains? If so great idea.:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Prospect193

maxmekker said:


> Mostly inside of the work on the RR I just use my old worn out canon ixus.
> But when traveling, ore let's say all the time I have a 450d ore rebel ti-x ore whatever it's named in the US. sigma 17-70, sigma 10-20 , canon 50mm 1,8 and kit lens 18-55.
> 
> I want the 7d so bad, and a sigma 30mm 1,4, but the 7d is a bit out of my range now, never seems to drop in price.:-/
> 
> But I got a second last month, and first price this month in my local NP photo
> contest for 2011, the city is 100 this year so every month there is a theme ,
> and there is cash for 1-2 and 3'd price, si I'm saving up
> 
> Here are some more if you want to have a look:
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=154187&id=557041581&l=0296a8d9d7
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=260829&id=557041581&l=fb7f756537
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=145651&id=557041581&l=0d48577929



I have a 7D and its awesome!!! I would highly recommend upgrading when you can the shots you can produce are amazing. Plus the full HD video is pretty damn good for a stills camera!! BTW your shots look amazing, where can i pick some of those grass plants (the clump type)?

Thanks
Pat


----------



## maxmekker

Shaunjr89 said:


> Layout looks great was that canned foam you used for the mountains? If so great idea.:thumbsup::thumbsup:


First off, sorry to you who have been commenting so nicely on this layout and following my work, I have not done a single drop of work on this.

1: I got a new camera , 60d+ sigma 30mm 1,4 so I've picked up the photo activity a bit after I had an off period.

2: I've fallen for the rc tank hobby again. Sold my trex as I no longer had any progress (from fig8 and small stall turns etc )and crashing was pritty expensive(only one crash though).

So I'm from this :

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZvkqZKIcgFY&list=UURNlga8sE0qJBcPb_5FFovQ&index=67&feature=plpp_video

I'm on to this:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5_h2eagvUBo&list=UURNlga8sE0qJBcPb_5FFovQ&index=1&feature=plcp

Like in the rr hobby it's more about building adding hop ups and doing some nice weathering than the driving it self, don't get me wrong, the driving part is great, but I'm liking the building and historical part of it to, to get the tank to represent a period from ww2.













































Shaun : Yeap, found some cheap stuff and let it rip.( se pic in post 13 in this tread) Only thing is that the stuff I used (many years ago) dried with somewhat a clear surface so it's a bit hard to get the bandage to adhere to the surface without scruffing it up.


----------



## maxmekker

Prospect193 said:


> I have a 7D and its awesome!!! I would highly recommend upgrading when you can the shots you can produce are amazing. Plus the full HD video is pretty damn good for a stills camera!! BTW your shots look amazing, where can i pick some of those grass plants (the clump type)?
> 
> Thanks
> Pat


Yeah I know, but I had to land on the 60d,there was a weekend sale were the 60d + kit lens were at the same price as 550/600d so I jumped on that. And it's growing on me. Just got the sigma 30mm 1,4 lens, and I have a friend with a 24/105 + 70-200 2,8 I can borrow, so I'm pritty covered.

'where can i pick some of those grass plants (the clump type'
wich one are you refering to (tread post number ore pic ?) 

thank you for watching.


----------



## broox

Epic build mate!

Any chance of some recent wide angle shots?

looks amazing :thumbsup:


----------



## maxmekker

Sure.let my tidy the layout a bit and I'll do it later today


----------



## zorba

hey mate, awesome stuff. 

what is the latest?


----------



## maxmekker

Well I'm sorry to inform, nothing has been done. But I have said to myself , this winter I will do more. I have to many hobby's, and right now, just a few day's ago I got another 1/16 tank, the tamiya jagdpanther, and I have several 1/35-1/48 scale kit's I'm doing also,along with a proboat PNP mystic I'm doing for a friend. But stay tuned , and thanks for the warm word's.Many good builds on this forum so it's nice you like mine


----------



## maxmekker

Well well, not much , but some small stuff to start of with again after this long delay. 

I took a step back on a foam mountain. The shell of plaster would not stick to it. So I took most of it off, ore, well , it fell off  So then I added some bandage , and added some WS rock molds. Hope to get some paint on it soon so stay tuned.( sorry about the poor IQ)











































NIMT
How did the tree business go ? 

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showpost.php?p=68158&postcount=109


----------

